# Nagato vs Kabuto



## narut0ninjafan (May 1, 2013)

Location: Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and Bee
Distance: 15m
Knowledge: Kabuto full, Nagato only knows he has sage mode
Restrictions: ET
State of mind: IC

Kabuto starts in Sage Mode, Nagato is in the condition he was in straight after absorbing Bee's chakra.


----------



## Kai (May 1, 2013)

I'm interested to hear the responses on this one, given the length of the Itachi/Minato vs. Kabuto threads.


----------



## Santoryu (May 1, 2013)

kabuto. he's been granted full knowledge here; in his battle with the uchiha brothers his character clearly was affected by PIS, because it's already been established that kabuto is an extremely intelligent character who doesn't take many unnecessary risks.  yes, he's smarter than nagato.

kabuto's white rage tech is sufficient to negate Nagato's CT, keep in mind that Nagato blatanly stated that CT required for him to be concentrated, albeit kabuto's jutsu may not be as effective in this match since he doesn't have the territorial advantage like he did against the uchiha bros-but seeing as how he has full knowledge and starts in sage mode, i see him taking this.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 1, 2013)

Is Nagato crippled or not?


----------



## Bansai (May 1, 2013)

Hmm... this is actually a quite good match. I personally think that Nagato is not as strong as Kabuto, but there is one technique that could indeed prove a threat to Kabuto, and this is Nagato's ability to suck out someone's chakra. 
As we all know, Kabuto is pretty much immune to every kind of Genjutsu (not including Izanami of course) and every kind of physical attack. If he is being it by an attack, he'll turn into liquid, and if he gets injured anyway, he can heal himself with one of the best regeneration abilities there are. The combination of Suigetsu's and Karin's ability makes you perfectly invulnerable. I can't imagine that any of Nagato's jutsus could harm him as long as he combines these abilities. None, except for one, and that's the jutsu I mentioned earlier. The jutsu which lets you suck out your opponent's soul. I already said that Kabuto is invulnerable to both physical attacks and genjutsus, but the ability to suck out ones soul has nothing to do with these two things. Attacks that could injure Kabuto's body are nothing he has to worry about. His soul, however, is something he can not protect with a regeneration ability. 

So now we know that there is indeed a way to defeat Kabuto, and that's already something! The question now is, how does he wish to do that? He did it to Naruto by preventing him to escape with the help of his invisible chameleon's tongue. Does this also work when doing this to Kabuto? I highly doubt this, because Kabuto can turn his body into liquid at will. We may not forget that his soul is connected to his body, and his body is something he can control perfectly. So I really doubt that Nagato will have an opportunity to do such a thing. Not just because Kabuto could turn into liquid at any time, but also because removing the soul of a strong person isn't easy, as Naruto proved. Therefore I'll say that Kabuto wins this.


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2013)

Nagato wins. 10/10 med difficult at most. Kabuto has nothing to do against him.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, good luck against manda II.  That thing is bigger than an island.  Then combine that with Tayuya's genjutsu and it's basically gg.


----------



## joshhookway (May 2, 2013)

Nagato was caught in frog song. Tayuya's genjutsu should solo Nagato.

Also, Hakugeki literally blinds nagato, negating the shared vision. Outside of Soul rip, Nagato isn't killing Kabuto. Kabuto is way too fast to be caught in soul rip and unlike Naruto, Kabuto can't with grabbed.


----------

